# Protocolo Fbus.



## koke david (Jul 9, 2010)

Hola compañeros..  
Estoy desarrollando un proyecto muy importante..y necesito conectar un PIC con un celular...me he inclinado por un celular nokia como 1100..pero necesito imformacion sobre el preotocolo Fbus..si tienen un manual, tutorial o lo que sea..que me ayude a enterder este protocolo..me seria de gran ayuda.......gracias por la atencion prestada


----------



## mapuche248 (Dic 29, 2010)

hola amigo, yo tambien tengo un proyecto parecido al tuyo, sera que podriamos intercambiar ideas si todavia estas con el tema, desde ya muchas gracias


----------

